# Bed-frame wheels roll around on wood floors - Safety Hazard?



## hellosun81 (Jul 17, 2012)

I can't help but feel this is unsafe. My bed rolls a lot, because i have wooden floors. I was wondering how other people go about fixing this, any good DIY quick fixes? =)

edit - i i searched for rubber stoppers and there's a few different ones here http://bedwheelstoppers.blogspot.com but they look plastic, and not sure which will fit the wheel best,

but I think i'll just take the wheels off, i don't know why i didn't think to do that, i looked and you can just unscrew them, i thought they were permanently attached the bed frame. I'm not sure how you'd go about replacing them with some type of stationery feet, coz i'd assume you'd have to match up the screws, i think i might just sit the frame on the floor by itself


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

For a few dollars you can buy rubber pieces from the hardware store to make them stop moving. They are with the protective felt to put under chairs that slide. You can also take off the wheels and buy stationary feet. Also at the hardware store.


----------



## hellosun81 (Jul 17, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Springshowers* 


> You can also take off the wheels and buy stationary feet.


My brother's taking them off right now, problem solved =)


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Excellent!


----------

